# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Amphia Ziekenhuis (Molengracht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Amphia Ziekenhuis (Molengracht)
Molengracht 21
Breda

Bezoek de website van Amphia Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Amphia Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## THSANDEN

Vandaag terug gekomen uit het amphia zh breda voor een nieuwe knie
de operatie is super uitgevoerd en gegeslaagd...
Maar het verblijf en de onprofesienele aanpak van het verplegend personeel
was en is verschrikkelijk....ik ben een man van 65 jaar en wordt als een klein kind behandeld..schande....
Alles is misgelopen..
Jammer dat het zo is gekomen met onze gezondsheidszorg

groetjes theo [email protected]

----------

